# Fixing for rear lights



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

If you need to replace the fixings of youre rear light cluster you do not need to buy the light unit ( Autotrail told us the fixings only come with the light cluster) try this companyMEMfast They are exactly the same thing


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

They look good don't need them but have made a note, might be good for something else.

Andy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks.. things like this always come in useful...


----------

